# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Kobra, military robot, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturers:

Teledyne FLIR LLC

Endeavor Robotics

iRobot Corporation

Home page - flir.com/products/kobra

----------


## Airicist

FLIR Kobra | Unmanned ground systems

Published on May 9, 2019




> The FLIR Kobra is designed to provide unmatched strength, power, and payload support in an easy to operate robot package. Kobra has a lift capacity of 330 lb (150 kg) and integrates numerous payloads to expand your operational area.

----------

